# Free Class from PRTS



## Arch2k (Sep 15, 2009)

Joel Beeke teaching 412:Theology Proper

Available in audio and/or video podcast formats.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 16, 2009)

I love Beeke! Thanks for the link.


----------



## KSon (Sep 16, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> I love Beeke! Thanks for the link.





I have a tremendous amount of respect for the lengths PRTS goes to in order to make resources very accessible. They have been a blessing to me personally in many ways. May the Lord continue to bless that ministry.


----------



## discipulo (Sep 16, 2009)

KSon said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > I love Beeke! Thanks for the link.
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot Jeff, very worthwhile listening.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeff for the info!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 16, 2009)

As bad as some things are in this world and as bad as technology can be for us at times, it's a amazing what God has provided through this media. In one respect, we live in one of the darkest hours of history (In my humble opinion) and yet we have resources like this available to us. 

Thank you, Father!


----------



## shaungreen (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anybody know if these videos can be downloaded? 

I would like to download and collect at the office, for later viewing at home...


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 17, 2009)

I downloaded the MP3 format lectures to iTunes and they are all available. I'm guessing that the video ones are similar.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow. I've never listened to him before. I think I will since everyone speaks so highly of him.


----------

